# Pans for Glass Top Ranges?



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello, What's the best pans to use for glass top ranges? Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, you can use copper coated pans,stainless steel is proably the best.You can use glass pots, just about anything you would use on an regular electric range. You should check your owners manual if you have one they usually list items that are not compatible with glass tops. Biggest thing with glass tops is to clean them after every use that is critical becauce they do stain easy. And you should not move your pan around a whole lot once its on the top. Does yours have the convection oven in it?


----------



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

No, and a manual isn't available. Someone told me not to use coated cast iron because the risidual heat can crack the surface. Fact? Thanks for the info, cakerookie.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't know about that.I have never used cast iron on mine though the manual says I can.My biggest fear is the cast iron scratching the glass top. And you are welcome glad to help..


----------



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

Gotcha about the scratching, I'll beware. 
I can't believe you looked it up!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey thats what we are here far............


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

I use cast iron on mine without a problem, although I am careful not to drag them round on the top. And I'm worried about banging pots round like I do on the gas stove.


----------

